# Anyone Selling Anything Yet?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Are any members selling calves yet? Prices are putting a smile on the sellers faces right now.

I know C and C Cattle sold some and did extremely well.

Prices are predicted to remain high for a while. I am not sure if I want to hold onto any and risk it. I have some 4 and 5 weights that could go right now but I would rather wait until everything was over 5. I have watched DV Auctions and prices are high all over the U.S.

Looks like those who stayed in will be well rewarded.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Went to a sale friday 5 weights are bringing 1.60-1.80 up here. Sure wish I had more then the few I got to clean up the bad horse hay lol.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

What stockyard do you use Tim?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cullman.

I watched them sell online yesterday. Price seemed a little off compared to last week. Still good but not where it was last week. It could be that I did not watch long, had other things to do.

A friend sold 34 yesterday. Neither of us could go. I am anxious to see how they did.

A different friend sold some last week. Most were $1.40. Had one smaller 470 lb that brought $1.70.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh ok I use Arab. I sold 10 more bull calfs last week, they averaged around 550 and brought $1.52 per lb those were all simangus. Also sold two smokey heifers and they weighed 585 and brought a 1.46 per lb. the market seems to be pretty strong. I haven't had any smokey bulls yet but I'm anxious to see how they do seeing the heifers bring almost as much as black bulls. I really like this smokey cross. I actually just bought 12 more Charolais cows to put with my sim angus bull. Good Luck to you Tim!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad you did well again at the sale barn. It is nice when anyone in any area of Ag receives a check that adds a skip to your step.

I was planning to sell some next week. Since we have the first 5 day forecast of the summer with no rain, we are putting all the hay we can on the ground.

Hopefully prices will still be up in a few weeks.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

11 bull calves today, avg 630 @ 1.43 I was happy. Top dollar 1.86 for 420lbs, top weight, 830 @ 1.27


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

My friend sold 6 hd today. 4 heifers and 2 steers averaged 650 lbs. at $1.71.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Why are you selling bulls and not steers? HERE as I watch auction results (not actual auctions) I notice that bulls are almost always discounted.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> My friend sold 6 hd today. 4 heifers and 2 steers averaged 650 lbs. at $1.71.


What does beef "on the hook" sell for there?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

$2.08-2.12 right now. I know its crazy. These buyers have way sharper pencils then I do I guess.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

I use to ban bulls at birth, couple yrs ago just seemed like they didnt grow off good, maybe was weather or somthing else idk. So I just let em grow now. I know I should castrate
An plan on cutting in future, just not there yet. Run cows an cut hay on 8 diff places so things are scattered out plus running 4 broiler houses here. Keeps me busy as I want to be lol


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Right now bull calves are selling as well as steers. Normally it is worth it for us to cut the bull calves.

A friend sold 32 last week. Some as groups, some as individuals. Most of the cattle sold here have to be trucked to the western states to stockers or to go on feed. No feed lots or cattle processing plants around here. Price per pound suffers some.

5 black bull calves- 691 lbs. $1.30 = 898.30 each

6 black bull calves- 555 lbs. $ 1.49 = 826.95 each

4 black heifers - 410 lbs. $1.65 = 676.50 each

1 black heifer -675 lbs. $ 1.39 = 938.25

On the 32 he averaged a little over $850 per head. I am proud of him. He is a one man operation, last in his line of 5 generations of farmers, has built a herd of 150 momma cows, small square bales 5,000, rolls 2,000, all with 2 part time neighbors who rake, and help cut.

And a DARN good wife.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Never enough time in a day or week...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> Right now bull calves are selling as well as steers. Normally it is worth it for us to cut the bull calves.
> 
> A friend sold 32 last week. Some as groups, some as individuals. Most of the cattle sold here have to be trucked to the western states to stockers or to go on feed. No feed lots or cattle processing plants around here. Price per pound suffers some.
> 
> ...


I've never totally understood the difference in feeder prices from here to there.If I didn't already have my plate full a guy could make some $ just buying cattle in SE and hauling up here.Are genetics that much different?Western cattle are the preferred cattle typically here.SD,ND,Mont.

Feeder prices here are about .30 higher or more then in the SE.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not believe it is genetics. It is probably the climate difference. Calves born and raised in a colder climate do not have to adjust much to the northern stocker operations and feed lots.

The few people I know who ship a few pens to be fed out have moved to feedlots in the Texas panhandle or farther south.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I do not believe it is genetics. It is probably the climate difference. Calves born and raised in a colder climate do not have to adjust much to the northern stocker operations and feed lots.
> 
> The few people I know who ship a few pens to be fed out have moved to feedlots in the Texas panhandle or farther south.


I believe Tim is right. I have heard buyers say that there was a substantial adjustment period for SE shipped beef to cold climate feedlots. The winter coats on our beef is significantly different also and I think it takes more time for the Southern raised animals biological clock to make the adjustment.....therefore not finishing at the same rate.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Feeding cattle here has changed over the yrs.It used to be a dirt lot with a fenceline bunk with a feed apron maybe 10' wide.The rest was basically mud spring and fall.You needed tough cattle just to not get sick to stand up to those conditions.Now a lot of concrete has been poured HERE.From monosloepes and pit barns to outside pens that are mostly concrete.Some have dirt mounds.Some even have made concrete mounds.They bale stalks to keep the cattle dry and in turn that keeps them healthy.You can feed a thin hided holestien here I see no reason why SE cattle would not work also.You would prly want to bring them months before winter hits so they get accustomed to it.


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

date of sale: *August 24th 2013*
volume: *1981*
trend: *Steady/Higher*

Steers

Heifers

200-300 Lbs.

195-285

185-235

300-400 Lbs.

175-260

165-230

400-500 Lbs.

160-212

145-200

500-600 Lbs.

150-182

140-175

600-700 Lbs.

145-153

130-170

700-800 Lbs.

130-148

120-165

Slaughter Cows

55-83

Slaughter Bulls

82-105

Stocker Cows

975-1625

Pairs

1000-1860

I been holding on to all my heifers,not many steers this year,worked out good sold some old cows,kept replacements.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

That brings up a question of mine. The other day I watched the superior livestock auction a little while. I watched a load of 350 lb. str calves sell for $2.43/lb. A little later they sold a really nice set of 700 lb. str. calves for only $184/hd. more than what the first set brought /hd. As a producer who pushes for proformance hoe can I justify the narrow margin and expenses versus the lighter calves? Just like in FormanTx post, we seem to give up a lot/hdrd on our performance bred cattle.

Mel


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Waterway64, You bring up a good point. I hope someone can shed some light on why a 350 lb. calf is worth $850 and a nice 700 lb. steer is only $1034.50.

It takes a lot more time, expense and risk to get one to 700 lb. than it does to 350 lbs.

I can not see how there is any money to be made by paying $850 for a 350 lb calf.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Was the 700 wt fleshy?

700 lb sts are bringing 1.60 -1.70 at SF regional

http://www.sfrlinc.com/site/index.php?id=3


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

No they were just about where you would want them to go on growing good. I realize I am picking on two sales rather than averages, but shouldn't there be a little better return for genetics and management?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea I see what you are saying if the animals are the same age.There are so many variables.Could be late calvers.The small one could of had health issues.One guy may creep and one may not.Thats why I would prefer to buy the 7 wts myself.

The selling price comes down to what the feeder thinks he can afford to pay and still make a little.On the lighter ones they figure they can put the gain on cheaper.Maybe they have grass,etc or cheaper feed then what you need for the fattening phase.


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

I have two steers left in the 3to4 weights,I may just go ahead and sale. Keeping 10heifers,sure is hard with what they are bringing.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sold 5 Charolais at Saturday's sale, 4 steers and a heifer, they averaged 645lbs and $1.40/Lb, They were 8¢/lb above the average so I was pleased. Average is pretty much on par with the last few years, maybe up a little.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Friend of mine sold load of heifers 650/1.47$


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I sold a few last week. Wrong week to sell. Calf prices were down 10 cents. I still did alright, just not what they had been bringing here.

Calves shipped from the southeast have suffered a higher than normal mortality rate.


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

So I sold 2 heifers and 3 steers this weekend figure would tell how they did.

#1 heifer weight 435lbs price 195.00 total 837.38, full charolais

#2 heifer weight 445lbs price 135.00 total 600.75, brown colored angus/beefmaster cross.

#1 steer weight 505lbs price 155.00 total 782.75,charolais/cross but solid white

#2 steer weight 350lbs price 240.00 total 840.00, solid black angus/cross

#3 steer weight 475lbs price 192.50 total 914.38,solid black angus/cross

Grand total 3975.26,not a bad day on some culls to lighten the winter load,keeping 17 heifers and have couple younger steers to sell next year,already sold two other times. Have a few more old cows that can cull next march... I'm gonna need another bull...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

ForemanTX said:


> So I sold 2 heifers and 3 steers this weekend figure would tell how they did.
> 
> #1 heifer weight 435lbs price 195.00 total 837.38, full charolais
> 
> ...


Not a bad pay check at all. In the Southeast we still do not get the prices you do in the West. Shipping cost I suppose.

Here, the Charolais cross need to be yellow to compete with the blacks if it is going on feed.

I am guessing your 435 Charolais heifer sold as a replacement. Those looking to rebuild are having to get off the wallet to get decent heifers.


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> Not a bad pay check at all. In the Southeast we still do not get the prices you do in the West. Shipping cost I suppose.
> 
> Here, the Charolais cross need to be yellow to compete with the blacks if it is going on feed.
> 
> I am guessing your 435 Charolais heifer sold as a replacement. Those looking to rebuild are having to get off the wallet to get decent heifers.


 She really wasn't a bad looking heifer, just not what I was looking for. She could have been registered, I just don't fool with it, I have some full charolais 2 and 3yr old cows. I bought another charolais/brangus heifer this morning, I just like the smokies. My new bull is the same cross,I bought him young and will be ready next spring(gotta get him fert.tested first) for some cows and have a good LB angus bull for the younger heifers but I need another bull cause im gonna add another herd at 100acre lease 25 miles away. Those dang black angus bulls like to rome and yes there is cows next door. Any suggestions? I am thinking a black beefmaster or black Hereford,havent had dealing with either.


----------

